# ImmiAccount Enhancements - what "Assessment in Progress" means



## Maggie-May24

For those wondering about the recent changes in status terminology (plus other information):

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## Canegirl

Thank you Maggie!


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks Maggie - very helpful!


----------



## wenkat Nagendar Nookala

Hi Maggie,

Thanks for the information.

Thanks & Regards,
Wenkat N


----------



## syd

Very useful, since I had already started my application, but yet to submit.


Thanks


----------



## Tigerali

Thanks Maggie for this useful info
I was just thinking to post a query regarding this. When i logged into my immi account yesterday, there was change from "in progress " to Assesment in progress. So i was wondering of this was just a system change ir my application has been initiated for final decision
Now i got the AnSwer.
You are wonderful


----------



## Tigerali

But u cant LoCate my health Checks, nothing appear after NEXT STEPS( there is only list of supporting documents)
Previously under this list of supporting documents , there was a phrase commenting health checks has been finalised.. But now i couldnt see it anywhere, i was curious to see this because my health checks expired yestday


----------



## Maggie-May24

I'm simply bumping this since I see there are still several people asking about the change in terminology to Assessment in Progress"


----------



## go2richie

*"In Progress" to "Assessment in Progress"*

Hi,

I lodged my application in Dec 2014 and for my case, the online status is changed from "In Progress" to "Assessment in Progress". I am aware that this is result of recent updates to the system.

What I am unsure is whether my application is 'being assessed' now by a case officer of whether this is just in the queue to be assigned a case officer. It would be good if someone could shed some light on this.

Has anyone got change from "In Progress" to an "Application Received" status? That would clarify many doubts.

Cheers


----------



## sussu

Guys, regarding the health check, do you think that now we should consider the "Health requirement – examinations required" as a request to get them or still wait for the co to ask? I already had this written in my application before, but a few months ago when I called the embassy they said I should wait till someone contacted me. But now I'm wondering if I should get them done before they consider it as not completed.


----------



## Tigerali

go2richie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application in Dec 2014 and for my case, the online status is changed from "In Progress" to "Assessment in Progress". I am aware that this is result of recent updates to the system.
> 
> What I am unsure is whether my application is 'being assessed' now by a case officer of whether this is just in the queue to be assigned a case officer. It would be good if someone could shed some light on this.
> 
> Has anyone got change from "In Progress" to an "Application Received" status? That would clarify many doubts.
> 
> Cheers


Yes everybodys status has changed from previous to assessment, it doesnt mean Assesed by CO, its in que
Posibly you wil get an email by CO when your case assessment begin
And its too soon now as you have just filed in dec , you may have to wait to hear from CO til august


----------



## shmushma

thanx a lot! eased my mind a great deal... just wondering what is the time frame for attaching documents for online application. its been nearly 2 weeks and I still have the option "attach a document" ..... thinking maybe you can attach additional proofs of genuine relationship throughout all the months of waiting?


----------



## Tigerali

shmushma said:


> thanx a lot! eased my mind a great deal... just wondering what is the time frame for attaching documents for online application. its been nearly 2 weeks and I still have the option "attach a document" ..... thinking maybe you can attach additional proofs of genuine relationship throughout all the months of waiting?


Yes you can attach anytime Throughout all the months till you reaches the limit of 120 . So its better to be careful with this as during the final stage , you can be asked for any further document which you have to provide through immiaccount at first place, though in cases which exceeds the limit , CO recieves the document by email as well, but its a bit risky as we cant flood up the email with much more content( limit is 5 mb)
If you use yahoo mail , then you will be pissed off to see you cannot chrck email size anymore.. So complications n complications.. To avoid these assume limit to be 115


----------



## shmushma

Tigerali said:


> Yes you can attach anytime Throughout all the months till you reaches the limit of 120 . So its better to be careful with this as during the final stage , you can be asked for any further document which you have to provide through immiaccount at first place, though in cases which exceeds the limit , CO recieves the document by email as well, but its a bit risky as we cant flood up the email with much more content( limit is 5 mb)
> If you use yahoo mail , then you will be pissed off to see you cannot chrck email size anymore.. So complications n complications.. To avoid these assume limit to be 115


oh that is wonderful.... we are trying to conceive a baby through IVF treatments and that means I will be able attach those proofs from clinics as well!!!... kind of a solid proof that we are a genuine couple... great, thanx Tigerali, I did think that the limit of attachments was 60 so I crammed all in 55 pdf files.... even all the photos I put in one pdf ( first microsoft word - insert immage, then wrote underneath what the photo was about... and so forth... and then converted word to pdf.... ) so if the limit is 120, we are in no trouble 
Thanx again


----------



## Tigerali

Wat you thought is also right in terms of Applicant can upload 60 files but do remember there is sponsor section as well, 60 for the sponsor..so its collectively 120


----------



## Arianwen

I also am wondering about how to check the health status of an application after the enhancements to the Immi site. According to the explanation provided by the link posted earlier, there should be a button under Next Steps allowing you to check your health status but in our case there isn't. 

According to the eMedical page the panel doctor submitted my partner's health results to the department on Monday 20th April (the Monday after the website was updated) but I can't find any way to check they have been received. Since the website was rejigged I want to be sure they have been correctly uploaded. I also don't know what information they give you about them other than that they have been received - do they actually tell you when they've been cleared or is it just a case of no news is good news?


----------



## Tigerali

Arianwen said:


> I also am wondering about how to check the health status of an application after the enhancements to the Immi site. According to the explanation provided by the link posted earlier, there should be a button under Next Steps allowing you to check your health status but in our case there isn't.
> 
> According to the eMedical page the panel doctor submitted my partner's health results to the department on Monday 20th April (the Monday after the website was updated) but I can't find any way to check they have been received. Since the website was rejigged I want to be sure they have been correctly uploaded. I also don't know what information they give you about them other than that they have been received - do they actually tell you when they've been cleared or is it just a case of no news is good news?


Exactly i am luking for health checks but cant see the lunk anywhere
My case is different from yours as mine one expired this april few days back, so i was keen to see if there is any message regarding this in my immiaccount but i found nothing
So m going for no news gud news, may be they hve extended my medicals and 
In your case , i am not sure though , you can try visiting e medical portal( check on immi website) there you need to log in by filling your hap id , then you can check on which date it is submitted .


----------



## Arianwen

Hi Tigerali,

As I mentioned before, I have already logged into the eMedical portal and it said the clinic submitted the results to the department on the Monday following the changed to the website. So it's probably fine, I just wanted to be able to find the Health Details within Immigov as according to their description this should be possible. Because of the shake-up to the site I was worried it might not be uploaded correctly and wanted to check.

I emailed our CO about a week ago but haven't heard back yet. In your case I would suggest you get in touch with your CO and ask if you need to redo the medicals. I don't think their validity can be extended over the one-year period unfortunately.


----------



## Tigerali

Arianwen said:


> Hi Tigerali,
> 
> As I mentioned before, I have already logged into the eMedical portal and it said the clinic submitted the results to the department on the Monday following the changed to the website. So it's probably fine, I just wanted to be able to find the Health Details within Immigov as according to their description this should be possible. Because of the shake-up to the site I was worried it might not be uploaded correctly and wanted to check.
> 
> I emailed our CO about a week ago but haven't heard back yet. In your case I would suggest you get in touch with your CO and ask if you need to redo the medicals. I don't think their validity can be extended over the one-year period unfortunately.


CO sssss just dont respond
I think they might hve asked me ro redo my health checks if required 
I hve read in this forum that they can extend the validity ( i ve seen posts by people who got extension )though m nit sure its applicable to indian applicants as well.. M just stuck , i cant go for another one as it is ... So just waiting..


----------



## kimstaceycampbell

go2richie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application in Dec 2014 and for my case, the online status is changed from "In Progress" to "Assessment in Progress". I am aware that this is result of recent updates to the system.
> 
> What I am unsure is whether my application is 'being assessed' now by a case officer of whether this is just in the queue to be assigned a case officer. It would be good if someone could shed some light on this.
> 
> Has anyone got change from "In Progress" to an "Application Received" status? That would clarify many doubts.
> 
> Cheers


hi there

i applied in june and it went from in progress to application received and now assessment in progress. haven't heard a word from anyone though. how's yours going?


----------



## angelicabcc

Tigerali said:


> Yes you can attach anytime Throughout all the months till you reaches the limit of 120 . So its better to be careful with this as during the final stage , you can be asked for any further document which you have to provide through immiaccount at first place, though in cases which exceeds the limit , CO recieves the document by email as well, but its a bit risky as we cant flood up the email with much more content( limit is 5 mb)


Actually, I reached my upload limit months ago but when my CO requested my AFP check immiaccount allowed me to upload it  the system recognises when something has been requested and also has a button to let your CO know that you've provided the documents they've asked for so that they can continue processing. I thought that was pretty neat


----------



## Oz4Pom

Just wondering how long your applications took to change from Application received to application in progress??


----------



## Tigerali

angelicabcc said:


> Actually, I reached my upload limit months ago but when my CO requested my AFP check immiaccount allowed me to upload it  the system recognises when something has been requested and also has a button to let your CO know that you've provided the documents they've asked for so that they can continue processing. I thought that was pretty neat


THts great!
I think it happened after the new system change
Previously i was also able to attach 929 form after he exhaustion of my limit. I also assumed that when CO asks, then you get the facility to attach. But then aftrwrds i couldnt attach my new passport copy, PCC . I had to send it through EMail.
But if wat i assumed is really happening now.. Then its gud news for all those who hve already exhausted their documnt limits


----------



## nasif

Hi all,

I checked few days back my wife's application status was "Assessment in Progress" but now today I checked , it is now "Application Received". 

What does this mean? 

CO Mailed 2 times asking for some more document and I have already some submitted .

Please can anyone advise?

Thanks


----------



## gmflove

nasif said:


> Hi all, I checked few days back my wife's application status was "Assessment in Progress" but now today I checked , it is now "Application Received". What does this mean? CO Mailed 2 times asking for some more document and I have already some submitted . Please can anyone advise? Thanks


Hi Nasif, I have the same situation. Form "assessment in progress " to "application received". Have you contacted the immi to ask why?


----------



## nasif

gmflove said:


> Hi Nasif, I have the same situation. Form "assessment in progress " to "application received". Have you contacted the immi to ask why?


I didnt ... What is your Visa Type? When did you applied? can you mention the details in your timeline?


----------



## kvdeq

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum. I am desperate for any help.

I am Oz citizen, I have been sponsored by ex partner and I can eligible to sponsor new partner after 5 years waiting.
My question is am I eligible to apply visitor visa 600 for my new partner while waiting 5 years condition new sponsorship or do have to wait 5 yrs condition to apply any visa for my wife ?

Much appreciate if any could help 

Thanks


----------



## rajdesh

go2richie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application in Dec 2014 and for my case, the online status is changed from "In Progress" to "Assessment in Progress". I am aware that this is result of recent updates to the system.
> 
> What I am unsure is whether my application is 'being assessed' now by a case officer of whether this is just in the queue to be assigned a case officer. It would be good if someone could shed some light on this.
> 
> Has anyone got change from "In Progress" to an "Application Received" status? That would clarify many doubts.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Even i have submitted the Partner Visa (309 ) application in Dec 2014 and the current status is "Application received". Previously it was "assessment in progress". and we have attached most of the documents upfront.

Does anyone has any idea what is the exact meaning of application received status and now how much time it will take to assign case officer.

i was planning to go to Australia on tourist visa but now i am confused bcoz of this status change.

kindly advise should i wait visa outcome or apply for tourist visa.

thanks in advance,

Rajdesh


----------



## Hiin

I applied in Dec 2014, my application went from "in progress" to "Assessment in Progress" and now changed to "Application Received". I have no idea what that means, anyone had the same?


----------



## Hiin

nasif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I checked few days back my wife's application status was "Assessment in Progress" but now today I checked , it is now "Application Received".
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> CO Mailed 2 times asking for some more document and I have already some submitted .
> 
> Please can anyone advise?
> 
> Thanks


Same status, my application went from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received". I have no idea what that means!


----------



## Arianwen

We also applied in December 2014 and the status was 'Assessment in Progress' then it changed to 'Application Received' just recently. It seems that status change has happened for a number of people. 

I don't know what it means but when we last heard from our CO she said she didn't need anything more from us at present, so I guess that's still the case unless she contacts us again.


----------



## FarhanFayaz

thank you for the valuable information.


----------



## JOW

Hiin said:


> Same status, my application went from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received". I have no idea what that means!


This all happened to me. I was given a bridging visa to travel on May 19. After that I checked my partner visa application status and it said "assessment in progress." I just checked again today and it's changed to "application received."

Not sure why there's been a change back. Perhaps it had to do with my bridging visa? In any case, I applied for my partner visa in September and have not been assigned a CO. So I'm not that concerned as it still hasn't been a year, the standing waiting time, since applying for the partner visa.

Just sharing to see if anyone else has been in the same situation or knows anything, and to chime in about my experience.


----------



## Jane Joseph

My partner 309 application is Application Received. 
My sponsor application is Submitted - Is this standard?


----------



## ahudson

Very useful information. Thank you!


----------



## erksoon

Thanks Maggie - very helpful.


----------



## go2richie

kimstaceycampbell said:


> hi there
> 
> i applied in june and it went from in progress to application received and now assessment in progress. haven't heard a word from anyone though. how's yours going?


Mine is still the same - assessment in progress. Although for some, it has changed from 'Assessment in Progress' to 'Application received'. No idea why!


----------



## belgianturtle

Arianwen said:


> Hi Tigerali,
> 
> As I mentioned before, I have already logged into the eMedical portal and it said the clinic submitted the results to the department on the Monday following the changed to the website. So it's probably fine, I just wanted to be able to find the Health Details within Immigov as according to their description this should be possible. Because of the shake-up to the site I was worried it might not be uploaded correctly and wanted to check.
> 
> I emailed our CO about a week ago but haven't heard back yet. In your case I would suggest you get in touch with your CO and ask if you need to redo the medicals. I don't think their validity can be extended over the one-year period unfortunately.


I just checked mine and you have to go into "select action" then "view application" and from there is says "next step - get health details". In my case it says health clearance has been provided. Hope this works for you


----------



## Arianwen

Hi belgianturtle,

Thanks for the reply. I checked again but there is definitely nothing about 'get health details' under Next Steps on ours. Just a list of documents which have been or could be uploaded. Our CO did reply telling us they'd received the results from the clinic so they didn't get lost but it's strange we can't see any reference to it when others can. Also it would be nice to see something definite like 'clearance' rather than just no-news-is-good-news.


----------



## D.Hall

This gotta be updated I guess, since the change of the immi.gov.au into Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection



Maggie-May24 said:


> For those wondering about the recent changes in status terminology (plus other information):
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## hoddie32

My application's just sitting as "Application Received". 

Does anyone know if we get a notification if a CO has been assigned or there's any progress? Just saves me keep logging on every 5 minutes to check


----------



## JandE

Maggie-May24 said:


> For those wondering about the recent changes in status terminology (plus other information):
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


Hi.

The link has broken, with the change to border.gov.au for Immigration.

I am curious to know what the info is.

Ours shows "Application Received" for the application and "submitted" for the Sponsorship.


----------



## go2richie

*Changes made in April*

Hi all,

I found this powerpoint within the new Immigration website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) and I thought I would share this with you all...

The file is in the following location:
http://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Documents/immiaccount-enhancements.pptx


----------



## Dinkum

Thanks for this Go2richie! It's very helpful.


----------



## go2richie

I do have a couple of general questions, but I am not sure if this is the right place to list it, but I will do it anyway:

- If an application for 309 visa is lodged online, is it still processed by Australian High Commission in country of passport (My wife lodged online and she is an Indian passport holder - does this mean it is processed by AHC in India?

- Secondly, is there a way to look at a single place to look at all the timelines? I know there are individual threads but is there a way to look at timelines collectively?

Thank you so much for the assistance.


----------



## Dessie at Abode Migration

The processing times of the Department of Immigration are published on their website. I just joined the forum so cannot post a link. However, if you go to the top right corner and type into the search box "processing times" you will be taken to the relevant link which is the "family visa processing times"

My experience is that for a subclass 309 for citizens of India the processing may take about 12 months. 

On your other question, yes, the application will be processed in India, despite that the application was lodged online. There is additional information on the website of the Australian Embassy in New Delhi which provides information about the applications lodged by Indian citizens.


----------



## roshayne27

me to i lodge my application by online immiaccount last week status is '' Application recieve'' nothing change til now still waiting for response from migration


----------



## Samnet

Thanks
It was very helpful


----------



## ronahwarren

*Question*

Which one is easier to do for applying an Australian Partner Visa, doing it online through immi account or by post from a registered visa centre? 
hoping for your reply. thank you.


----------



## ronahwarren

is online more easier than applying by post?


----------



## JandE

ronahwarren said:


> is online more easier than applying by post?


By Post you have to fill the forms in by hand, correcting any mistakes, re-writing etc. And only when fully 100% ready, you courier it in, with all your supporting documents.

Online. You start it, save it, add more, save it, and once complete you submit it.

Then you add your extra documents over time, presumably before it gets looked at, maybe a few months after submitting it.

At least that's my view of it.


----------



## Mish

ronahwarren said:


> is online more easier than applying by post?


Online is easier. Online if you haven't finished compiling your documents or you are waiting on the marriage certificate you can still apply online and upload when you get the certificate. If you apply by post you can't apply until you have everything.

If you want to add more evidence say after 6 months of processing online you just upload. By post is harder - you have to send it in or wait until you get a case officer to email it to them.


----------



## jack18

I need to know regarding online application what does finalised status mean??


----------



## waiting_is_happiness

jack18 said:


> I need to know regarding online application what does finalised status mean??


Means either you made it or you might failed, so keep your fingers crossed at all time


----------



## jack18

waiting_is_happiness said:


> Means either you made it or you might failed, so keep your fingers crossed at all time


And when i will hear news from immigration department?


----------



## AusIndo

jack18 said:


> And when i will hear news from immigration department?


Why wait??? Contact them and find out.


----------



## jack18

well to contact them and find out.....i need a big heart for that lol


----------



## jack18

well i have gone through many post but couldnt find how long will it take to receive an email from immigration department when online visa application show finalised. 
so wondering is there anyone here who could answer this.


----------



## AusIndo

jack18 said:


> well to contact them and find out.....i need a big heart for that lol


Lol... in that case, follow your heart (whatever the size is now) haha


----------



## AusIndo

jack18 said:


> well i have gone through many post but couldnt find how long will it take to receive an email from immigration department when online visa application show finalised. so wondering is there anyone here who could answer this.


Have you checked your junk? Normally they come from auto-generated-letter mail so might worth checking your junk.

If in fact "finalised" means a decision is made than the Department should well and truly notified you by now.

First, We need to get a clear understanding of what "finalised" means


----------



## jack18

yes i have checked my emails regularly and even i checked my junk mails and no email from them so far.


----------



## AusIndo

jack18 said:


> yes i have checked my emails regularly and even i checked my junk mails and no email from them so far.


All the best jack18!


----------



## jack18

Thanks I wish and pray that it will be good news Ameen


----------



## Lariat33

Hi All,

With regards to status chg my status was changed to "Finalized" in May 2015 (we applied in Jan 2015) since then there has been no contact, I finally got a hold of someone at the Ottawa AUS High Commission and they think that it may be a computer glitch...however that was over 2 wks ago and still no change and no contact...frustrating


----------



## Pellenoria

I applied 2 months ago and they called me for interview. My status is still Application received.


----------



## Lariat33

Well today I finally got a hold of someone who actually knew how to handle my question regarding my 'finalized' status...she got a hold of my CO in Ottawa and informed me that indeed it was a computer error, my status is still being processed. However she did confirm that my application had not fallen through the cracks and the it was still being assessed, it looked good and that we were still within the 12 month waiting period, (we're sitting at just shy of 9 months since application date)

It was comforting to finally hear from someone that could answer my questions directly...so now we continue to be patient and wait our turn like everyone else here 

Keep Positive Everyone!!

Cheers,
Lariat33


----------



## vgca200

Hi,

Any solution


----------



## hoddie32

Hey, just been looking through the DIBP website and found this, I know average processing is anywhere from 10-15 months at the moment but this web page seems to indicate it could be less.

Family visa processing times

I applied onshore and from a low risk country, just looking to see if anyone knows whether low risk gets processed any sooner than high risk? Or whether it is literally in date order.

My application was onshore, online, decision ready and low risk. I guess I'm looking at a grant date of around April-July 2016. Just getting frustrated when employers disregard job applications because I'm on a bridging visa, even though I have full working rights.

Anyway, rant over


----------



## LittleOne

I believe the link in the original posting in this thread is no longer valid, since immi changed their website....  at least they updated the time frames for visas!


----------



## mhry

Hello, How are you guys.
I would like to ask you one thing urgently please. The was police clearance that i submitted online and before that time, it was sent to me by email from another country, so now the immi agent asks to bring the police checks to the embassy here, so how about if i print from email and bring it to them, or must i bring the original one? the original wasn't sent to me by post just was email
Thanks


----------



## JandE

If they are asking for it to be taken to them, i would guess they want to check its validity, if it is genuine. Therefore they probably need the original, not a copy of the emailed one. Email them back and ask.


----------



## Sarah8

Hey everyone, 
Can anyone shed light on what this "assessment in progress means" as the linked page no longer contains the required information.
Thank you


----------



## Itazamir

*Assesment in progress status*

Hello everyone, i am applying for a visitor visa and its status is assesment in progress. Below the application box on the website is a- submit applications option. Can anybody tell me if i need to select that option? Or wait for a different status and then select it?
Thanks so much


----------



## Jamesintheusa

that is very awesome indeed


----------



## Maggie-May24

I've updated the original post with this corrected link: https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## Lucas23

hi meggie 

can you tell me what is organisation registration number on my immiaccount.. please contact me cause im not able to finish that, thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24

Lucas23 said:


> hi meggie
> 
> can you tell me what is organisation registration number on my immiaccount.. please contact me cause im not able to finish that, thanks!


I don't think you should have an organisation registration number unless you are registering as an organisation. If you're registering as an organisation, I assume it would be your ABN (I don't remember, since it's been quite a while since I registered as an organisation).


----------



## sunshiner

Sorry reposted on a more relevant thread


----------



## Moroc

Thank you very helpful information😊


----------



## Moroc

Thats good to know and be aware of. Thanks


----------



## jaslove5

This is very helpful! Thank you~


----------



## Summerof 89

Dessie at Abode Migration said:


> The processing times of the Department of Immigration are published on their website. I just joined the forum so cannot post a link. However, if you go to the top right corner and type into the search box "processing times" you will be taken to the relevant link which is the "family visa processing times"
> 
> My experience is that for a subclass 309 for citizens of India the processing may take about 12 months.
> 
> On your other question, yes, the application will be processed in India, despite that the application was lodged online. There is additional information on the website of the Australian Embassy in New Delhi which provides information about the applications lodged by Indian citizens.


Old thread but still want correct that all online application processes in australia from overseas not sure for all the countries but sure about austria and india department told me.


----------

